

On shortened field names in MongoDB - dmytton
http://blog.boxedice.com/2010/10/23/on-shortened-field-names-in-mongodb/

======
mkelly
I'll further focus on one point in the post: The author took it as a given
that the code with short column names was "less readable". Why? Surely he
wasn't repeating the literal field names again and again in the code?

In the last DB-intensive project I worked on, we used constants in the code
that had to deal with column names. This was extremely useful when changing
our database schema -- no names to hunt down and change, just change the name
in the _one_ place it was used in the code.

In this case, this method gives you both a readable name in your code and a
short name to repeat in the DB.

Just a thought.

~~~
barrydahlberg
This Mongo console is pretty useful for poking around in your data during
development. Usable field names help there.

